# ELicenser server down?



## resound (Feb 16, 2016)

I just purchased a new VSL library and I am trying to download the license but I am getting the following error: "A communication problem occurred while accessing the license server." I have the latest version of the eLicenser. I am wondering if the problem is my computer or if the server is down. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, there's a maintenance that's taking longer than expected.
http://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t40792-eLicenser-Server-Maintenance#post245131


----------



## resound (Feb 16, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Yes, there's a maintenance that's taking longer than expected.
> http://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t40792-eLicenser-Server-Maintenance#post245131


Thank you!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm having same problem. Just bought VEPro 5. Interesting that in this era of technology a company doesn't have spare servers, when they do maintenance.


----------



## resound (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea, seems strange for servers to be down for over 24 hours now... I bought a Vienna library with a deadline to meet and I have to wait around to download the license. Hoping they get it fixed by this evening...


----------

